

How the Linux philosophy affects you - FOSSSquirrel
http://opensource.com/business/15/2/how-linux-philosophy-affects-you

======
AdmiralAsshat
_Store Data in Flat Text Files_

With this tenet in mind, what is the preferred "Linux" method of engineering
parts of an application that house sensitive information?

~~~
zcdziura
/etc/shadow would be a good example of storing sensitive information (kind
of).

------
olgeni
Owners of Mike Gancarz's original book might find the title kind of weird.

